# bars/stem - Deda Zero quality?



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I need to get a new set of bars because mine are too narrow (new-to-me purchased used).

I have a Ritchey 4-Axis stem on another bike matched with Deda Newton Shallow bars. I really like this setup. But, I thought I'd try some other bars for a change-up plus, the bikes are pretty different so even the same bars would likely feel different (carbon v. steel; compact v. traditional geo).

The bike currently has a Thomson X2 (was built up around 2007). I haven't had any problems yet, but have dug up some reviews of the 2 bolt stems breaking. Bars/stem will be matched to 2007 Centaur shifters.

I was thinking about the Deda Zero 100 stem matched to Deda Zero bars. But, I've also found bad reviews on this stem (though they are from around 2006). Also read some people have not liked the silver finishing on the stem...tends to vary or is not a shiny silver.

Has anyone had issues with this stem?

I'm after a silver stem and hopefully silver bars. Would be nice to match the maker of them. Don't think the Ritchey 4-axis comes in silver. Thinking about just using the Thomson I have, but not worth it if they tend to fail.

So...looking for silver shallow drop bars + silver stem. Deda Zero? Stick with Deda Newton? 3t? Other? Willing to pay around $100 for each.


----------



## kingennio (Jul 3, 2006)

I have the zero-100 stem with a Newton bar. They're "dark-metal", it's not really silver polished but darker, more like TI in color. I like this finish over the traditional black but I'd have preferred the silver-polished.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Are you certain the stories of 2-bolt stem failure mentioned Thomson specifically? That would surprise me, as I've always heard of Thomson as being bomb-proof and use their posts/stems exclusively with no problems. Personally I'd stick with the X2. I am sort of in the same boat, trying to figure out what bar to go with for a new build and am going with silver for many of the bits but since the bar is almost completely wrapped in tape on my bike I don't really care what color it is.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

I run the Deda Zero100 bar/stem combo with my 09 Centuar Ultra Shifts. These bars feel like the were designed to go with Campag's new shifters, that's how comfortable they are (for me, at least). 

Mine are black, and the paint/decals have taken a pretty good beating and haven't worn at all. There's a couple of other finishes as mentioned; I've seen the polished finish and _love it._ When the time comes (or I get the itch), I'll probably the polished finish stem.


----------



## dhfreak (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm running a Deda Zero bar/stem combo in black with Chorus 11 shifters, and I will never buy another bar or stem again. They feel about as perfect as you can get, and the durability has been great.

Mike


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks for all the helpful replies.

I was thinking of the Zeros for this bike over the Newtons because the drop is a little less and that would be nice, as the bars are up higher on my other bike (longer HT/more spacers). And, they seem to be quite similar in shape otherwise, just thought the smaller drop might be nice.

JP - I hope they are as perfect with 07 Centaur I absolutely love my 09 Centaur setup with Newton shallows. Fit my hands very, very well.

RE: the finish...yeah, doesn't matter quite that much on the bars, as they are mostly covered. Would be nice if the two silvers matched. Some photos I see it looks like polished silver, and some, as stated above, look like Ti.

These bars look Ti:
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=K0121

While this stem looks silver:
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=K0186

And then there is this stem. Is it a totally different model or what? Appears that the hardware on the above stem is Ti and this is steel? But it also looks Ti finish and not silver...
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=K0011

Thanks for all the useful replies. It is always great to be checking out something new and be able to get instant feedback from other cyclists using the same stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Probably not the answer you want- I bought a Deda Magic stem at Price Point for $24.98. They have the same 8o rise as the Newton. Works fine for a fraction of the cost. Just note the 45mm stack height. Price Point also sells the Newton stem for $89.00.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

The Deda Zero bars came yesterday and I just put them on the bike. 

How are you folks with these bars + Campag shifters running your cable routing?

The old Deda bars had a front & back groove; the person that cabled it put both cables (on both sides) in the front groove, leaving the rear groove unused, but filled it with an extra strip of bar tape.

It looked really slick, as all the cables were grouped nicely in front of the head tube.

The Zero bars I got have one larger groove underneath. Are those with these bars coupling the cables and putting both in this groove? Running the brake cable in the groove and the shifter cable behind the bar? (I know there are a few options here).

I'd like it to look clean, but it seems like if I run both in the underside groove the cables are going to be long, requiring me to pull them off and cut the housing shorter. Not a huge deal, but added work, plus I've never worked on internally routed cables. And, while I am good at most work, derailleurs still are my last frontier...


----------



## al0 (Jan 24, 2003)

Deda -Zero quality?:aureola:


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone have any routing styles they'd like to share?

Running both cables from the inside of the shifter to under the bars provides a really big lump there, which I think would make my hands sore.

I've currently run the brake cables on the inside and to the underneath cable channel and the shifter cables out the right channel, around the back of the bars, and to the channel. This seems like it might be more comfortable.

I'm going to ride it a few times to try out the lever & bar position. Without tape the cables are probably going to feel uncomfortable in any spot.

Just trying to see what my options are and if anyone really like one routing method over the others.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Speaking from a Campy 10spd perspective only but I always have ran my cables both on the front. The shifter cable housing exits the far side of the shifter body and runs across the bars to sit on top of the brake cable. Then the brake cables are in front of shift cables at the "junction" in front of the stem. The shift cable does make a little bump where it exits the lever body and crosses the bars, but that bump also kind of fits the crease of the palm of my hand so it works OK, plus after a few rides the shifter cable housing gets flattened out a bit. I like to be able to ride with my hands on the tops and often only my palms are resting on the bars. If I run the shift cables to the rear they make a bump that is not comfortable for doing this.


----------

